# Nearly 6,000 members!



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just 14 members shy! Pretty impressive considering the forum has not even been around for 3 years yet. This definitely speaks to the quality of membership and content here :thumbup:

Edited to add: 13 now :lol: By the time I posted another new member :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

It will only get bigger because this site is awesome!!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Great people on this site.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh, oh, oh! Does this mean it is about time for a new contest or product giveaway to celebrate the big 6000? Hmm?

Maybe we could do a group buy on TLF coffee cups. But I don't have a PayPal account, so I need to pay by check...!


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Oh, oh, oh! Does this mean it is about time for a new contest or product giveaway to celebrate the big 6000? Hmm?
> 
> Maybe we could do a group buy on TLF coffee cups. But I don't have a PayPal account, so I need to pay by check...!


I would be in a a coffee cup purchase


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

GreenHorn said:


> I would be in a a coffee cup purchase


Mmm, coffee!

Mmm, hot coffee in a TLF coffee cup. Mmm, Mmm!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Perhaps, there will be another 56 TLF Supporters in the next 6,000 members! :roll:


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Since I can't get a TLF coffee IV a coffee cup would be a close 2nd. I'm down for it too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JP900++ said:


> Since I can't get a TLF coffee IV a coffee cup would be a close 2nd. I'm down for it too.


Currently working on freshening up the TLF logo merchandise offerings a little. I will look into this.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Closing in on 200k posts too! :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@Ware Is the site supporting itself? Maybe you've created a monster that needs to be fed. Do we need more supporters financially?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Only 5 away now.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> @Ware Is the site supporting itself? Maybe you've created a monster that needs to be fed. Do we need more supporters financially?


Maybe the other 5,944 members are getting really good deals from the ads? :lol:


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

6k


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

So . . . 7,000 members by spring?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> So . . . 7,000 members by spring?


That would be great. Especially if they are yard nerds like the rest of us. I have seen so many forums go down over the years in post quality. This is my first and only lawn forum. I reely don't want to see that happen here. I owe this forum so much.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> GreenHorn said:
> 
> 
> > I would be in a a coffee cup purchase
> ...


There was a limited run


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> There was a limited run


 :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

J_nick said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > GreenHorn said:
> ...


Oh, yeah! Oh, yeah! That is the perfect coffee cup. I would get a matched set of two, or maybe even four.

You know, for me & the bride. She has actually been very supportive of my efforts on our lawn.

So, what do we have to do to make this a new run of this exclusive limited collector's edition coffee cup?

Is @Ware the man with the plan for us to climb up the mountain to speak to on this?

Something tells me he would be, but I do not want to be too presumptuous.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > There was a limited run
> ...


Oh, yeah. Oh, yeah! Where do I send the check?


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Congrats, TLF!! This is an incredible community, let's keep it going strong and continuing to grow!


----------

